# Nat'l Championship: Ohio State vs. Florida



## TM

vs.








*Mon., April 2*​


----------



## TM

Bets on how fast Oden goes to the bench in foul trouble? Hibbert is one thing. The three-headed Florida monster is another. I know OSU plays well without Oden, but Florida looks really good. Although, maybe the sloppiness of the last 5min will carry over. What do you think?


----------



## HB

Rooting for OSU by default


----------



## crazyfan

Florida won football and by the law of averages, OSU should win basketball.


----------



## TM

:laugh: how's that?


----------



## HKF

Rooting for OSU (because of Oden) but I expect Florida to blow them out. They come out focused, Oden picks up two fouls before the first television timeout and OSU gets destroyed on the backboards. They go zone and Lee Humphrey and Corey Brewer make too many 3's. Other than Oden, OSU has no offensive ability in the paint.


----------



## TM

Brewer on Conley? If not, I expect Conley to get into the lane with no problem, but then run into one of the trees. OSU better hope they're hitting from deep, really deep.


----------



## crazyfan

TM said:


> :laugh: how's that?




haha, I just don't want Florida to win the double.


and it just so happens to a repeat of the BCS title game.


----------



## melo4life

Man what a match this is going to be. I think that Ohio State will come out on top, but not by much, maybe 3 points. Although I have a seeking suspicion that Florida will win, because they won it last year. Looking forward to a great match.


----------



## Nimreitz

TM said:


> Brewer on Conley? If not, I expect Conley to get into the lane with no problem, but then run into one of the trees. OSU better hope they're hitting from deep, really deep.


Exactly. Conley should be pretty good, as should Butler being guarded by famed matador Lee Humphrey. And I think Lighty will do a pretty good job on Brewer, although Brewer will get the best of him.

I don't think Florida's front court is that much better than GTown's. I think Oden and Hunter matchup okay with them as long as they stay on the floor. Noah isn't that great or strong, and both him and Horford get a lot of their points on putback dunks. Oden and Hunter are the best rebounders UF have had to face all year.


----------



## HKF

The main problem with Florida is that Brewer is going to be way more active than Jeff Green is. He's actually going to be aggressive. If Oden is in foul trouble, Florida is going to have Richard, Noah and Horford to throw at him. I'd like to believe that OSU could weather that, but let's be real Hunter did nothing today other than draw Hibbert's fourth foul (a phantom foul at that).


----------



## ATLien

Florida's got this. Repeat x2.

Then Donovan takes the money & runs.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Horford can score on much more than just putbacks.


----------



## melo4life

*GT: National Championship: Florida Gators VS Ohio State Buckeyes*








*VS*









*When: Monday April 2, 9:21pm
Where: Georgia Dome, Atlanta
Last Time They Met: Sat. Dec. 23, Florida win 86-60. Taurean Green had 24 points on 9-12FG, Mike Conley Jr had 13 points, 5 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals.*

Florida have been here before and want to defend their title. But it isn't going to come easy when they take on Greg Oden and the Ohio State Buckeyes. Oden came up big in the Buckeyes win over the Hoyas, and the Brewer/Humphrey combination was deadly from beyond the arc, shooting 8/13 together. This match is going to be fierce, bodies will be on the line, and only one team will come out on top. Only time will tell who will overcome their opponent and win the National Championship.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

*Re: GT: National Championship: Florida Gators VS Ohio State Buckeyes*

I'm taking Florida. Too good all round, very solid key guys off the bench.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Florida will win their second title, a mere entree before The Calathes Era is ushered in.


----------



## Nimreitz

Florida is definitely the favorite, but I think Ohio State can and will win this game. Perhaps shutting off the "they don't succeed because they lack experience" line of argument forever. But it won't.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Florida is just to balanced. They will win this game. The bigs for both teams will likely be in foul trouble but Florida has a wealth of quality big men to counter while Oden rides the pine. Brewer is a top notched defensive talent and can shut down anyone on Ohio. Taurean Greene looked pretty bad this last game and I dont expect that to happen two games in a row. Also Lee Humphrey is a deadeye shooter.

With all that said I'm pulling for Ohio State...


----------



## bball2223

Back to Back



'nuff said


----------



## melo4life

*Re: GT: National Championship: Florida Gators VS Ohio State Buckeyes*

I'm gonna take the Buckeyes, but only by a few points. Although I do think Florida might win because they have been in the final last year, so looking forward to a great game.


----------



## crazyfan

*Re: GT: National Championship: Florida Gators VS Ohio State Buckeyes*

X-Factors:

Florida: Humphrey. If he continues to hit those three's, Florida will win.

OSU: Daequan Cook. He's a key guy of the bench but has really cooled off since entering confrence play. If he really steps up and shoots the ball well, OSU have a great chance.


----------



## SheriffKilla

ya I think Florida will repeat but Ohio State does have the depth to match up with them
Forget about exprience talent wise 1-7 Florida is more talented than Ohio State or basically anyother team but 1-9???

Ohio State maybe more talented...so if Florida gets a lot of guys in foul trouble/injuries Ohio State has a good chance to win...
Remember, Florida blew Ohio St out earlier this season with Oden playing.... but of course that was before the Buckeyes caught on to the chemistry they've had.... they are on a 20-somethin games winning streak..


----------



## rocketeer

HKF said:


> The main problem with Florida is that Brewer is going to be way more active than Jeff Green is. He's actually going to be aggressive. If Oden is in foul trouble, Florida is going to have Richard, Noah and Horford to throw at him. I'd like to believe that OSU could weather that, but let's be real Hunter did nothing today other than draw Hibbert's fourth foul (a phantom foul at that).


hunter had a couple of blocks and challenged some shots. and that wasn't really a phantom foul. hibbery definitely grabbed hunter. there was no reason to call it since ohio state was getting the rebound anyway, but it was a foul.


----------



## rocketeer

it should be a good game, but i think ohio state can win this. oden can keep horford from scoring inside. that turns florida into a perimeter team while oden is in the game. if they can just keep guys on green and humphrey, florida shouldn't run away from them offensively.

i also don't think brewer can keep conley out of the lane. florida would probably be better off using brewer to completely erase lewis and let the bigs take care of conley when he penetrates.


----------



## croco

This game will feature a lot of good stories.


----------



## Hoopla

Florida is the best team in the country. Ohio State will need to get all the breaks and bounces they can get to pull this one off. They won't.


----------



## Kuskid

*Re: GT: National Championship: Florida Gators VS Ohio State Buckeyes*

I'm hoping and praying that Ohio State somehow pulls this out,mainly because I flat out don't like Joakim Noah. I know OSU doesn't match up with them that well, but I'm taking Ohio State anyways.


----------



## rainman

I havent seen anyone mention their previous matchup, blowout city. I'll say this is a differant OSU team now but i think there was a clear differance in the two teams. Florida wins, Donovan heads to UK for another challenge and Nick Calathes is granted a release from his LOI and goes to kentucky with him and Ashley Judd is very happy.(if she's happy i'm happy):clap2:


----------



## P-Rez25

When: Monday April 2, 9:21pm
Where: Georgia Dome, Atlanta
Last Time They Met: Sat. Dec. 23, Florida win 86-60. Taurean Green had 24 points on 9-12FG, Mike Conley Jr had 13 points, 5 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals

there should be an asterisk by that score, that was Odens 2nd game and it was a game in which he played with a cast on his right hand in Gainesville. neutral floor makes a difference in bball.


----------



## HKF

Atlanta is not far from Gainesville. It will not be a Neutral Floor.


----------



## BallStateCards

THis is gonna be like the Super Bowl to me...I hope both teams lose.


----------



## bruindre

TM said:


> Bets on how fast Oden goes to the bench in foul trouble?


I say 2 fouls within the first 3 minutes of the game.

Florida's going to run away with this. As mentioned before, the balance of this team is scary. 

I bet the Buckeyes make this closer than the game vs UCLA, but in the end Florida has too many weapons for OSU to contest.


----------



## Nimreitz

I pick Ohio State. And it's NOT just because I picked them from the start, which is a convenient cover for people to say "here is my pick, but it's only because I picked them at the beginning, so if I'm wrong don't blame me." Wilbon is great at it.


----------



## SlamJam

why is the voting tied 11-11? are you guys crazy? florida is loaded. the only reason they lost a couple games in the regular season is cause they didnt care about those games.

florida's gonna repeat, i guarantee it. if they don't i will let a duke fan change my sig to whatever he wants.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

When it's all said and done, and the final buzzer goes off. I think Florida will once again be NC of College Basketball. I don't think it will be a blow out like the first meeting back in Dec, but the end result will be the same. Also I see a lot of people are forgetting that AL Horford was playing on severely sprained ankle that caused him to miss the previous two games and much of practice. So in the paint it was One Handed Oden vs One Legged AL (Horford still out played Oden btw). So there wasn't an advantage for either squad. So the "Oden wasn't 100%" excuse needs to be put to bed. Florida is just a better all around balanced team (inside & outside).


----------



## Nimreitz

This game reminds me of UNLV vs. Duke in 1991. No one can beat UNLV! There's just too much talent and experience!


----------



## TM

amazing how you guys just can't stop talking about duke :biggrin:


----------



## Nimreitz

Fine, how about Phi Slama Jamma vs. NC State?


----------



## Gtown07

I think OSU may actually have more fans than UF at this game. There was a sea of red throughout the entire stadium. Even during the 2nd game. I also have to say that UF has to have some of the trashiest fans, while most of the OSU fans were actually pretty cool. 

I think Florida will win but I wouldnt be surprised if Oden and Conley - in my opinion the two best players on the court - take over this game. Regardless, it will be a very competitive match up. I really hope OSU gets it done but I still don't trust Thad Matta. However if Oden keeps hitting those hooks and some how stays out of foul trouble the coaching may not matter bc it will be a blowout.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Nimreitz said:


> Fine, how about Phi Slama Jamma vs. NC State?


Now thats what I am talking about... Old Skool right there...

Damn NC State and lucky *** lay in...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I think OSU has the two best players on the floor when the game tips off, but from a depth of 8 on each team, Florida has the big edge. I am huge Buckeyes fan but it comes down too does a team with great depth, chemistry, and experience over-match two studs. This is not taking away anything from Harris, Butler, Lewis (eventhough Lewis has been one of the best in crunch time.)


----------



## Basel

I don't have a clue who to root for as I really don't like either of these teams. Then again, I'll miss the game because I'll be at work so I wouldn't really have the time to sit there and root for someone.


----------



## Basel

And with that said, regardless of who I do end up rooting for, I think Florida will win.


----------



## futuristxen

Oden is due for a big game in the tournament. I hope the officials let him play. Then we might see something special. I would hate to see Florida win by the default of Oden getting in foul trouble because college basketball is full of floppers. I have no idea how Shaq managed at all in college without losing his mind.

Anywho. They'll let them play, and Oden and Conley will put the "stars" of Florida in their place. This kind of remiinds me of when Syracuse made their run, and people thought Melo was too young to make it happen. I think at the end of the day, once in a lifetime players get it done. Oden is on that Lebron-Melo-type level. This national championship was nigh pre-ordained.


----------



## HKF

This game reminds me of the Duke-Michigan game from 1992. In that game Michigan was up 1 at the half, but they had their doors blown off by Blue Devils in the 2nd half. This is eerily reminiscent to that game. Team trying to repeat, versus young guns on the scene, with a talented big guy (Oden, Webber). A program on the rise (Florida, Duke).


----------



## P-Rez25

HKF said:


> Atlanta is not far from Gainesville. It will not be a Neutral Floor.


correct me if im wrong but doesnt the NCAA control sales of tournament tickets? dont they sell 50-50 to fans of both schools? if the game was in Gainesville it woundnt matter because the NCAA would be controlling ticket sales to ensure that the game is on a "neutral floor".


----------



## TucsonClip

P-Rez25 said:


> correct me if im wrong but doesnt the NCAA control sales of tournament tickets? dont they sell 50-50 to fans of both schools? if the game was in Gainesville it woundnt matter because the NCAA would be controlling ticket sales to ensure that the game is on a "neutral floor".


Yes the NCAA controls ticket sales, but the Georgetown and UCLA fans dont...


----------



## BlueBaron

It shouldn't be too lopsided either way. Besides, I bet they're are more Ohio St. fans scavenging for tickets anyways.


----------



## rainman

BlueBaron said:


> It shouldn't be too lopsided either way. Besides, I bet they're are more Ohio St. fans scavenging for tickets anyways.


Win or lose Donovan's last game in Gainsville?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Lets get this game started. I have my DVD recorder ready to roll. Im really hoping for a great game.


----------



## truebluefan

Should be a classic


----------



## GNG

Oden State got run off the court in the last meeting, but it was only Oden's fourth college game. He's improved, his wrist is better, and the Buckeyes are young enough to let a loss like that roll off their backs. Conley Jr. has been dominant.

I actually like OSU winning this one tonight.

Then again, it might just be my hatred for Joakim Noah talking.


----------



## MarioChalmers

This is Florida's game to lose. They're just too good for this level and I don't think Oden and the rest of the Buckeye's are enough to beat Florida just yet. Maybe next year, guys.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I'm going to go with Ohio State. I'll say Oden makes a concerted effort and stays out of foul trouble, and completely dominates tonight.


----------



## truebluefan

conley scores first. 

Brewer answers with a 3


----------



## truebluefan

Rawse said:


> Oden State got run off the court in the last meeting, but it was only Oden's fourth college game. He's improved, his wrist is better, and the Buckeyes are young enough to let a loss like that roll off their backs. Conley Jr. has been dominant.
> 
> I actually like OSU winning this one tonight.
> 
> Then again, it might just be my hatred for Joakim Noah talking.


I think State wins as well.


----------



## truebluefan

Humphrey is faster than I thought he was


----------



## truebluefan

nobody stopped conley


----------



## HB

Go OSU!


----------



## truebluefan

Oden with the left handed shot.


----------



## truebluefan

15:11 9-7 State.


----------



## MarioChalmers

If Horford doesn't hit one of his next two jumpers, he should focus on staying inside. Watching State is fun, I'm sick of Florida but they're still my pick to win. Oden just changed Brewer's shot earlier, that doesn't appear in stat sheets.


----------



## truebluefan

Noah is very aggressive in close.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wow Brewer got served.


----------



## truebluefan

what happened to brewer? Oden got him


----------



## GNG

Corey Brewer _down_. From what, I have no idea.

Ok...and now he's fine.


----------



## HB

Oden is 276 pounds wow

Man he needs work on his footwork, badly. The good thing is, I think with a good big man coach the guy is going to become better


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Brewer going down would've been horrible for Florida. Luckily he's fine.

Still no fouls on Oden, but the Florida bigs each have 1.


----------



## MarioChalmers

HB said:


> Oden is 276 pounds wow
> 
> Man he needs work on his footwork, badly. The good thing is, I think with a good big man coach the guy is going to become better


But his post touch is money, that's important.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Buckeyes very sloppy on the perimeter so far. Florida's gonna bite on that everytime.


----------



## rainman

truebluefan said:


> what happened to brewer? Oden got him


They seem to be overcompensating on Oden, he should have two personals from what i've seen.


----------



## HKF

Ohio State is in trouble because without having another big next to Oden he has to battle Brewer, Horford, Richard, Noah on the glass. They need to give him help.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn Oden just erased that shot.


----------



## sov82

Good thing Noah hit the weight room...or not


----------



## MarioChalmers

This is why Ohio's gonna have a hard time today. They can't get any easy buckets, Conley is a great player but he's got no one to dish it to inside. Harris hasn't been making the 3 and Ohio's shooting has been down. Florida's lead should be bigger at this point, but they've missed some opportunities but it hasn't hurt them much anyway.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> Ohio State is in trouble because without having another big next to Oden he has to battle Brewer, Horford, Richard, Noah on the glass. They need to give him help.



At least they're letting OSU play i just dont see them having enough offense.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Noah is playing scared on defense, Ohio should take it to him more for the next 2 or 3 minutes.

And that was a magnificent pass by Conley, i think.


----------



## HKF

Terwilliger might as well be a prop dummy. He is just there to set screens. You need to be a threat. There you go Matt. Right on cue.


----------



## rainman

gian said:


> Noah is playing scared on defense, Ohio should take it to him more for the next 2 or 3 minutes.
> 
> And that was a magnificent pass by Conley, i think.


Noah cant play defense as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## HKF

Humphrey's shoot is pure. No wonder Appleby transferred.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Ohio's getting buried -- they need to get running soon or something, just change the pace.


----------



## sov82

Is OSU stupid? Oden 3 feet from the rim with Brewer on them and they take a jump shot that leads to a transition 3 for Flordia.

I knew this was going to be a 25 point blow out.


----------



## HKF

Matta needs a timeout.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> Humphrey's shoot is pure. No wonder Appleby transferred.


And Green, and Brewer....


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Brewer's on fire. Looking like UCLA for him again.

11 point lead for the Gators. Buckeyes need some offense bad, where's it gonna come from?


----------



## Wade County

3 straight 3s by the Gators. 11 point lead. OSU need to get their inside game going...no free throws and they arent hitting from long range.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Damn that Brewer kid is siksiKK


----------



## HKF

How is Florida not committing any shooting fouls? O Rly?


----------



## HKF

That should be a basket. Oden abused Noah and they call it on the ground, give me a break.


----------



## HB

I feel bad for Noah, his post D will be tested from this point on


----------



## GNG

Get this, everyone - Oden's teammates suck. Can no one in red hit the side of a barn tonight?

Not a chance that that foul was on the floor either. Give me a break.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> How is Florida not committing any shooting fouls? O Rly?


Dont start with the refs Oden should have at least 3. you're right with the and 1, that is so a 3 pt play in the pros.


----------



## MarioChalmers

HKF said:


> That should be a basket. Oden abused Noah and they call it on the ground, give me a break.


I agree, that call was incredibly questionable.


----------



## HB

Lol this is weird though, I have never seen OSU give the ball to Oden so much


----------



## Amareca

Well I was under the impression that Noah is just the 3rd best Florida player, I had Al Horford ranked the highest but looks like he can't buy a bucket against Oden either and I don't know how that reflects on his NBA future. Corey Brewer looks like the safest pick in the whole draft.


----------



## Wade County

Brewers stock continues to climb...


----------



## sov82

HB said:


> I feel bad for Noah, his post D will be tested from this point on


I don't feel bad for him. He didn't work hard this offseason. Its pretty much been a lost season in his development.


----------



## HKF

The Buckeyes are sunk IMO. I am going to watch the 2nd half, but this team is too good for them. They have absolutely no one to guard Brewer and Harris refuses to get down and dirty on the glass to help Oden.


----------



## MarioChalmers

If this game proves anything, it's Oden's ability to play against quality big men and play even better than he normally does.


----------



## truebluefan

Florida looks very strong.


----------



## GNG

Foreword by Greg Oden.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Refs need to stop calling ticky tack fouls on Florida's bigs.


----------



## sov82

Amareca said:


> Corey Brewer looks like the safest pick in the whole draft.


I'm not buying that at all. Despite his hot shooting in the tournament, he is not a pure shooter. I think he's going to be a good NBA player but he has significant risk.


----------



## HKF

Noah is staying in college.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Brewer can defend, and I think that'll make him at least a rotation player. And his scoring potential is great too, so I think he'd be a solid pick. 

Oden's by himself tonight, Donovan's defense can successfully contain Conley I guess.


----------



## GNG

Either Noah is incredibly weak or Oden is incredibly strong. Any time the Buckeyes feed him the ball, Noah's just getting backed down like a child.


----------



## rainman

Amareca said:


> Well I was under the impression that Noah is just the 3rd best Florida player, I had Al Horford ranked the highest but looks like he can't buy a bucket against Oden either and I don't know how that reflects on his NBA future. Corey Brewer looks like the safest pick in the whole draft.



I think Horford is fine, he's getting some good looks that arent falling but he runs the floor and sets nice picks, Brewer's stock keeps rising at the same time that Noah's is going in the opposite direction.


----------



## HKF

You have to realize that Horford doesn't have to force the action against Oden. He's trying to win the championship, not impress NBA scouts. He doesn't force baskets. He waits till the right time. He will do just fine on the pro level, once the worry about two fouls in 3 minutes is gone.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Ohio State needs to pound the ball to Oden every single time. Not every three times. Not every other time. He is a good passer, he is either going to get a high percentage shot (that little three foot hook at worst, and that shot is money), or he is going to pass out of the double and get them a wide open look. Oden needs to step out on those three pointers too. 

It's still amazing how he can shut down your entire inside game. I just hope Ohio State can make a game of this. Florida is a well-oiled machine and will be tough to beat. They looked on the verge of blowing it open.


----------



## HB

Rawse said:


> Either Noah is incredibly weak or Oden is incredibly strong. Any time the Buckeyes feed him the ball, Noah's just getting backed down like a child.


How about both. The Mikki Moore comparisons dont seem so crazy anymore.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

HB said:


> How about both. The Mikki Moore comparisons dont seem so crazy anymore.


:laugh: I never even thought about a Mikki Moore comparison. You may be right about that one.


----------



## Wade County

Strange - i figured Florida would do a good job of shutting down Oden but hes played a smart game. Not in foul trouble and being aggressive offensivley. Floridas bigs, on the other hand, arent being as active. I expect a better showing from them in the 2nd half.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Brewer will get time in the NBA simply because his defense is that good... he's all world defensively.

All he needs to do is get a grip on his handle (which is still below average), and there's nothing stopping him from being a terrific pro.


----------



## Amareca

Noah looks like a big Bo Outlaw, although Bo was at least strong for his size, Noah is certainly on the same level as a Mark Madsen when it comes to smoothness.


----------



## sov82

HB said:


> How about both. The Mikki Moore comparisons dont seem so crazy anymore.


Mikki Moore has a jump shot. Noah has a side-winder


----------



## Wade County

people seriously underrate Noah here. Maybe its because he was overrated last year, but people are acting like hes a scrub 2nd rounder. Hes a terrific system player. He'll be a solid 6th man next year, and a capable starter from then on.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Noah is a stiff with extra ballhandling and passing skills.


----------



## HKF

His jumpshot form is very ugly. He doesn't really have much actual game. I think people are blinded by his "passion."


----------



## MarioChalmers

Let's hope the Bucks continue this run, make this game interesting at least.


----------



## sov82

Watching Oden dominate this game makes Hibbert's performance the other night even more impressive.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Brewer is really really really quick, he finds ways to get to the basket, again, that's a great sign for his NBA career.


----------



## HKF

sov82 said:


> Watching Oden dominate this game makes Hibbert's performance the other night even more impressive.


Agreed. Hibbert is a better big man than people want to believe.


----------



## TucsonClip

Mike Conley just contested two tip rebounds with Brewer... Thats some explosion off the floor.


----------



## HKF

Oden is such an intimidator. He is just a fantastic big man. The 3's though are going to kill OSU.


----------



## Wade County

I actually think Noah is a solid player. Sometimes its not pretty, but he usually gets the job done.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Oden's a terrific player, but you gotta give props to Horford's heart -- he got blocked by Oden but scrambled to get that ball to a teammate, and it eventually resulted in a Humphrey 3.


----------



## rainman

Clearly a foul on Oden guarding Horford.


----------



## Like A Breath

Sad to see Oden's teammates playing so bad because he is absolutely toying with Horford out there. Conley has done nothing so far, huge disappointment for the supposed best point guard in the nation.


----------



## MarioChalmers

rainman said:


> Clearly a foul on Oden guarding Horford.


That was anything but clear.


----------



## HKF

Clearly a foul? That's just good ole fashioned post defense. They're not playing pity-pat, they are playing basketball.


----------



## sov82

rainman said:


> Clearly a foul on Oden guarding Horford.


please


----------



## jazzy1

Oden is destroying the frontline of Florida there should be no question in the mind of anyone how much better he is than the Florida bigs. Whats even more troubling is the fact that Noah couldn't dominate being guarded by harris a 6'7 guy. 

Oden is killing Horford 1on1. I think Hibbert is the 2nd best big in college ball. he actually competed against Oden these guys can't draw fouls nor can stop him at all.


----------



## Ron Mexico

these guys can't guard Oden


----------



## futuristxen

They should ban the 3 point shot in college basketball, or move the line out. It's just chuck chuck chuck.
And I'm getting tired of hearing about how Florida is wearing Oden out, when he's fouling out their entire front line. At what point do they start to acknowledge that Donovan's only solution to Oden is that 3 points are worth more than 2.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> Clearly a foul? That's just good ole fashioned post defense. They're not playing pity-pat, they are playing basketball.


Like i said clearly a foul, clobbered him actually.


----------



## GNG

WhoDaBest23 said:


> :laugh: I never even thought about a Mikki Moore comparison. You may be right about that one.


Moore is at least a 50 percent jump shooter. Noah can't even do that in his dreams.

Hopefully, on that rookie contract - or from money from dad - the first thing he buys is some braces.

We're looking at a bust of epic proportions here.


----------



## 77AJ

Oden head and shoulders the best player on the court tonight. Hopefully the rest of the Ohio State players can respond going down the stretch here.


----------



## sov82

Billy Packer needs to quit beating the dead horse of "tire Oden out" gameplan.


----------



## MarioChalmers

futuristxen said:


> They should ban the 3 point shot in college basketball, or move the line out. It's just chuck chuck chuck.
> And I'm getting tired of hearing about how Florida is wearing Oden out, when he's fouling out their entire front line. At what point do they start to acknowledge that Donovan's only solution to Oden is that 3 points are worth more than 2.


But I think Donovan deserves credit for limiting Conley -- which wins them the game. 

I agree though, Oden is the best post player this decade.


----------



## Like A Breath

futuristxen said:


> They should ban the 3 point shot in college basketball, or move the line out. It's just chuck chuck chuck.
> And I'm getting tired of hearing about how Florida is wearing Oden out, when he's fouling out their entire front line. At what point do they start to acknowledge that Donovan's only solution to Oden is that 3 points are worth more than 2.


The 3 point line is cartoonishly short and should've been changed years ago. Some teams just chuck all day because it's such an easy shot. Mike Bibby would average 40 ppg in the NBA with this 3 point line, it's a midrange jumpshot for most people. This isn't the reason Florida is winning, though. As Humphrey proved, he can knock them down from 25.


----------



## jazzy1

Noah is Varejao thats all. Energy guy, that knows the game can hustle and make passes. No perimeter jumper, can finish, can make a hook occasionally.Weakside block at times runs the floor hard.


----------



## futuristxen

And I think you're seeing the chasm of diffrence between a true top flight player like Oden, and a guy who is going to be a bench player on the next level in Noah.


----------



## sov82

rainman, was that not a foul on Horford? curious what your opinion on that call is.


----------



## jazzy1

Hibberts stock is rising and he's not playing.


----------



## HKF

It's about time Harris decided not to settle for 3's. Get tough you wuss.


----------



## rainman

futuristxen said:


> And I think you're seeing the chasm of diffrence between a true top flight player like Oden, and a guy who is going to be a bench player on the next level in Noah.


Think so?


----------



## Amareca

You can't really blame Horford for a bad game. Oden is supposed to make him struggle simply because of the length advantage and all. That doesn't make Horford worse than Hibbert who matches up better with Oden but how many "Odens" will Horford face in the NBA? Only Dwight Howard has physiques like that, Yao has length but Horford could drive on him or just outquick him.


----------



## rainman

jazzy1 said:


> Hibberts stock is rising and he's not playing.


Please stop.


----------



## bball2223

23AJ said:


> Oden head and shoulders the best player on the court tonight. Hopefully the rest of the Ohio State players can respond going down the stretch here.




He really has impressed me today with his offensive prowess. He looks like a #1 draft pick out there tonight. If he keeps this up and someone starts making outside shots we have a war on our hands.


----------



## jazzy1

Brewer has a chance to be one helluva defender on the next level. Sorta Mo Pete-ish on offense/Johnny Newman.


----------



## sov82

rainman said:


> Please stop.


please ban ^


----------



## HB

I am trying to figure rainman's stance on all this. Are you just arguing for arguement's sake


----------



## rainman

jazzy1 said:


> Brewer has a chance to be one helluva defender on the next level. Sorta Mo Pete-ish on offense/Johnny Newman.


Josh Howard?


----------



## MarioChalmers

rainman said:


> Think so?


Stop posting. You offer no insight, no arguments and you take away from the collective intellect of this thread. You know absolutely nothing about basketball.


----------



## sov82

rainman said:


> Josh Howard?


no


----------



## TucsonClip

Comon guys lets stop the bickering...

Please stay on topic.


----------



## jazzy1

rainman said:


> Josh Howard?


Nah not good enough in the mid range, he's all the way to the hoop or the deep 3. His athleticsm is Howard like with more length but not his game. 

His stock is even right now. Al Thornton is a better prospect still.


----------



## HKF

HB said:


> I am trying to figure rainman's stance on all this. Are you just arguing for arguement's sake


Probably. I think what you're seeing is what happens when referees don't call phantom fouls on guys who are actually 7'0 and talented. Oden and Hibbert can show what they can do, when they are not constantly worrying about weak fouls away from the ball or guys flopping all over the court for charges. 

This is a good barometer of what Oden will be able to do on the pro level.


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> It's about time Harris decided not to settle for 3's. Get tough you wuss.



I think hes caught up in all the hoopla surrounding Brwers defensive prowess. I honestly think that if Lewis would give it a try he could create some shots with his dribble. OSU should run some pick and rolls with him and Oden, so Lewis might get some open shots.


----------



## rainman

HB said:


> I am trying to figure rainman's stance on all this. Are you just arguing for arguement's sake


Let's see i think Horford is a top 3 pick, Brewer the next Josh Howard and Noah stinks, Oden who has been in foul trouble against every good team all year is getting away with a few and someone saying Roy Hibbert's stock is going up while not playing seems rather rediculous, that's my stance.


----------



## jazzy1

HKF said:


> Probably. I think what you're seeing is what happens when referees don't call phantom fouls on guys who are actually 7'0 and talented. Oden and Hibbert can show what they can do, when they are not constantly worrying about weak fouls away from the ball or guys flopping all over the court for charges.
> 
> This is a good barometer of what Oden will be able to do on the pro level.


good point. I still don't see any valid comparisons for Oden . He doesn't play like anyone in history I can remember.


----------



## TucsonClip

Wow, nice drive and reverse layup by Conley.


----------



## HKF

Brewer should have been called for traveling.


----------



## HKF

Humphrey is stone cold.


----------



## HKF

Conley look to pass. C'mon. Oden needs a touch.


----------



## jazzy1

rainman said:


> Let's see i think Horford is a top 3 pick, Brewer the next Josh Howard and Noah stinks, Oden who has been in foul trouble against every good team all year is getting away with a few and someone saying Roy Hibbert's stock is going up while not playing seems rather rediculous, that's my stance.


Why because Hibbert actually competed against Oden and the Florida guys are getting drilled. Horford should not be taken 3rd at all. He should be behind Wright who has more upside.


----------



## HKF

That sums up the game. Don't even look for Oden on four straight possessions and the result is Florida up 10 now.


----------



## sov82

rainman said:


> Let's see i think Horford is a top 3 pick, Brewer the next Josh Howard and Noah stinks, Oden who has been in foul trouble against every good team all year is getting away with a few and someone saying Roy Hibbert's stock is going up while not playing seems rather rediculous, that's my stance.


If Brewer is the next Josh Howard, why isn't he the #3 pick on your board?


----------



## HB

If Noah had made that play, he woulda yelled all the way back to the other side of the court.


----------



## bball2223

rainman said:


> Let's see i think Horford is a top 3 pick, Brewer the next Josh Howard and Noah stinks, Oden who has been in foul trouble against every good team all year is getting away with a few and someone saying Roy Hibbert's stock is going up while not playing seems rather rediculous, that's my stance.



I'm guessing your a Florida fan or you completly hate OSU because your obviously not seeing Florida's bigs beating the **** out of Oden everytime he touches the ball. Spates, Richards, and Noah should all have fouled out already if they called the game tight.


----------



## TucsonClip

Conley has a great feel for the game. Nobody else is hitting their shots besides Oden and he is stepping up. Taking the ball to the hole hard, 3 times in a row.


----------



## HKF

Luck fluke rebound by Richard and a foul on Oden. That wasn't a fatigue foul. The ball caromed differently because the basket hit the side of the backboard and came off funny. Billy Packer is senile.


----------



## jazzy1

HKF said:


> That sums up the game. Don't even look for Oden on four straight possessions and the result is Florida up 10 now.


Ohio States guards are stupid and selfish other than Conley. They've been doing this all season I'm shocked they've made it this far.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I want Chris Richard to make an NBA team and make himself a little $. He's a hustler and a class act.


----------



## rainman

jazzy1 said:


> Why because Hibbert actually competed against Oden and the Florida guys are getting drilled. Horford should not be taken 3rd at all. He should be behind Wright who has more upside.


Your opinion i'll take big Al, is that ok or am i being controversial?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damn! 4 on Noah!


----------



## HB

Actually I question Conley's decision making skills. A point guard should know how to feed their best scoring option. When was the last time Oden got the ball in the last 4 mins


----------



## TucsonClip

Haha, Packer suggest taking Oden out for 2 minutes...

Oden is playing the rest of the way Billy, not to mention the under 8 time out is coming up.


----------



## rainman

sov82 said:


> If Brewer is the next Josh Howard, why isn't he the #3 pick on your board?



Where was josh drafted?


----------



## Gtown07

Does it bother anyone else that Florida acts like they've never made a shot before after each point? This team is so easy to hate. It's too bad OSU can't find a shooter.


----------



## jazzy1

rainman said:


> Your opinion i'll take big Al, is that ok or am i being controversial?


you alright man why all the attitude, its good man. Al's not as good as you're making him to be is all.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Conley with the steal!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Taurean Green...Taruean Green...Mr. Green...Has anyone seen Mr. Green today?


----------



## HKF

Did anyone else see that block? That is an all-time block. Unreal.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Humphrey!!! WOW!!


----------



## HKF

Conley needs to feed Oden and play inside-out. C'mon Matta, put your coaching hat on.


----------



## sov82

rainman said:


> Where was josh drafted?


The better question is if the same draft was held today, where would he be drafted.


----------



## HKF

What A Block!


----------



## HB

Man I feel bad for Oden, just look at that block only to end up in the hands of Humphries


----------



## TucsonClip

I think Conley knows OSU needs him to step it up. Oden has been the only reliable option. Conley driving to the hole will create put backs for Oden and Green isnt going to stay with Conley.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Thad Matta's coaching his heart out. This may be his last trip on the Oden Express.


----------



## rainman

jazzy1 said:


> you alright man why all the attitude, its good man. Al's not as good as you're making him to be is all.



We'll see.


----------



## jazzy1

Great block by Oden he has a great verticle leap. They just aren't getting the ball to bounce their way , the scramble has resulted in a few 3's against osu tonight.


----------



## HKF

The thing is, Oden has shown that he will pass it out. I think you at least have to give him the rock to see if he can foul Richard and Horford out of the ball game.


----------



## jazzy1

Oden is the leanest 275lb bigman I've ever seen.


----------



## bball2223

how lucky is Florida? Oden blocks another shot and then it goes right out to Humphrey and he hits a 3. Humphrey should make an NBA roster just to be an instant offense outside shooter type. He is every bit as good a shooter as JJ Redick.


----------



## Diable

That last foul was on the perimeter...It couldn't have been on Oden unless the ref blew the whistle before the guy got to him


----------



## HKF

Oden is a manchild.


----------



## TucsonClip

OSU is going into the double bonus on the next foul, they need to take advantage of that.


----------



## sov82

bball2223 said:


> how lucky is Florida? Oden blocks another shot and then it goes right out to Humphrey and he hits a 3. Humphrey should make an NBA roster just to be an instant offense outside shooter type. He is every bit as good a shooter as JJ Redick.



not sure, these days, that anyone wants to be JJ Redick (except for the pay check that is)


----------



## jazzy1

Humphrey is kerr like with that stroke he'll get a job.


----------



## HB

bball2223 said:


> how lucky is Florida? Oden blocks another shot and then it goes right out to Humphrey and he hits a 3. Humphrey should make an NBA roster just to be an instant offense outside shooter type. He is every bit as good a shooter as JJ Redick.


Rashard Anderson was a better shooter and he's not in the NBA. Humphries is not an NBA player by any means


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I swear Oden's blocks are just something else. 

I'm glad Noah is such a non-factor in this one. Get him out of there.


----------



## HKF

Money. Oden.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Oden's hookshot is ON...


----------



## HKF

It's not that serious refs. C'mon, let's play ball.


----------



## jazzy1

Oden is a load he's just banging guys outta there.


----------



## Like A Breath

HB is right, Rashad Anderson is Lee Humphrey + 3 or 4 inches and is playiing in Europe. Humphrey can't even handle well enough to play a pick and roll, he's not an NBA player.

Ohio State 2-17 from the line, damn they're shooting terribly. Mostly open looks, too.


----------



## sov82

lets count the ways Oden has scored tonite...


----------



## jazzy1

Big answer by lewis.


----------



## bball2223

Oden may have locked up the #1 draft pick tonight. Thats if there was any doubt about it already.


----------



## HKF

It's on Richard? What a horrible call.


----------



## HKF

Wow they called continuation for the foul on Brewer. That is surprising.


----------



## Diable

It looks like OSU is almost out of pixie dust.They can't hit a perimter shot and florida can't hardly miss


----------



## HB

Where was the defense for Pete's sakes. This OSU guards are just something else, play some D


----------



## TucsonClip

22 points (9-14)
11 boards
4 blocks 

Oden's stat line so far


----------



## WhoDaBest23

A 3-point play there would've been huge. Lewis needs to get rolling.


----------



## rainman

Like A Breath said:


> HB is right, Rashad Anderson is Lee Humphrey + 3 or 4 inches and is playiing in Europe. Humphrey can't even handle well enough to play a pick and roll, he's not an NBA player.
> 
> Ohio State 2-17 from the line, damn they're shooting terribly. Mostly open looks, too.


humphrey isnt a pro.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Taurean Green please report to the office...


----------



## bball2223

HB said:


> Rashard Anderson was a better shooter and he's not in the NBA. Humphries is not an NBA player by any means



Like Jazzy1 said if Kerr can do it Humphries can do it


----------



## Ron Mexico

did something happen to Dequan Cook he is stuck on the bench?


----------



## Diable

Geesh Donovan is four feet out onto the court with a ref right beside him


----------



## HKF

The difference in the game is not going to Oden on every possession. Horford with a backbreaker.


----------



## Like A Breath

TucsonClip said:


> 22 points (9-14)
> 11 boards
> 4 blocks
> 
> Oden's stat line so far


He's had at least 6 blocks. That can't be right.

Ohio State now 2-19 from 3, what a joke. Oden is a champion, it's too bad his team let him down.


----------



## HKF

Matta has like 3 timeouts left. If your guards are tired, call a timeout and get them a breather.


----------



## rainman

Am i the only Gator fan in here?


----------



## HB

bball2223 said:


> Like Jazzy1 said if Kerr can do it Humphries can do it


If Kerr were playing in this day and age, I am not sure he gets drafted. Chris Lofton is a much better shooter than Humphries, and I doubt he gets drafted.


----------



## jazzy1

Yep OSU shot themselves outta the game. Horford did his damage on the edge away from oden, he smartly was able to take advantage of the smaller Harris that Noah couldn't. 

Oden should have had 35 or more just too many 3's.


----------



## sov82

Ron Mexico said:


> did something happen to Dequan Cook he is stuck on the bench?


he played poorly down the stretch...you would have thought he would have gotten a heat check considering the bricks the other guards are putting up tonite


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HB said:


> If Kerr were playing in this day and age, I doubt he gets drafted. Chris Lofton is a much better shooter than Humphries, and I doubt he gets drafted.


Nah I would have said that about Lofton last year, but this year he showed he can score in a variety of ways. His handles are better and he can create his own shot. Lofton > Humphrey


----------



## Like A Breath

bball2223 said:


> Like Jazzy1 said if Kerr can do it Humphries can do it


Kerr was an All-American in college that actually had PG skills. You can't assume Humphrey can be Kerr just because he can shoot it.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

rainman said:


> Am i the only Gator fan in here?


I'm not quite a Gator fan, but I simply like them because of Horford and Brewer.


----------



## TucsonClip

Like A Breath said:


> He's had at least 6 blocks. That can't be right.
> 
> Ohio State now 2-19 from 3, what a joke. Oden is a champion, it's too bad his team let him down.


Thats what CBS Sportsline has listed. Cant find any other place thats keeps blocks.


----------



## TucsonClip

Like A Breath said:


> Kerr was an All-American in college that actually had PG skills. You can't assume Humphrey can be Kerr just because he can shoot it.



Yes, Kerr had an amazing senior year at PG. I think he set the UA record for assist to turnover ratio as well as the 3 point catagories. He also was top 3 in the NBA for a few years for assist to turnover ratio.


----------



## rainman

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I'm not quite a Gator fan, but I simply like them because of Horford and Brewer.



I thought i was the lone wolf, the pack has been pretty tough on me tonight.


----------



## jazzy1

Richard is a real brute limited skills all pushing and shoving. 

if Humphrey can get with a really good big he has a shot. Kerr didn't use any of those pg skills in the pro's he was just a shooter.


----------



## HKF

Noah is a piece of ****. This guy is still flexing like he's done something. He's been absolutely terrible and has had nothing to do with this game.


----------



## jazzy1

Wow OSU's guards are selfish. get the quick 2 and give it to oden.


----------



## sov82

hack-a-noah should be the gameplan


----------



## bball2223

Like A Breath said:


> HB is right, Rashad Anderson is Lee Humphrey + 3 or 4 inches and is playiing in Europe. Humphrey can't even handle well enough to play a pick and roll, he's not an NBA player.
> 
> Ohio State 2-17 from the line, damn they're shooting terribly. Mostly open looks, too.



There is always room for a pure shooter in the NBA. If it gets on a team with 1-2 solid PG's he can just run off of screens. No one said he was a PG.


----------



## sov82

anyone still watching to see Noah dance? the anticipation is killing me


----------



## HB

Is Noah adopted? There is no way that is his real mom


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HB said:


> Is Noah adopted? There is no way that is his real mom


:lol:


----------



## Like A Breath

bball2223 said:


> There is always room for a pure shooter in the NBA. If it gets on a team with 1-2 solid PG's he can just run off of screens. No one said he was a PG.


Name me some unathletic 6'2" shooting guards that do nothing but shoot 3's on NBA rotations and I'll be more inclined to agree with you.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This aint hot potato shoot the damn ball!


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Look there's been plenty of stone cold shooters through college and Humphrey's probably one of the best. He's going to get a look by the NBA after he goes undrafted, but that's going to be it.


----------



## HKF

Horford is money from the line. The guy is just a really great talent.


----------



## rainman

HB said:


> Is Noah adopted? There is no way that is his real mom


I think it is, she is pretty good looking to be his mother though.


----------



## sov82

i guess that shows why Cook is in the dog house...guy wide open on the wing and he passes it to a covered man at the top of the key


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Whose that...TAUREAN GREEN?


----------



## jazzy1

One of the worse shooting performances ever by a team in the title game for 3. just awful. 

Oden is the only star in this game at the next level all the rest are gonna be role players.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Sad that Oden hardly even touched the ball inside the last 3 minutes or so. Congrats to Florida. They endured the Oden onslaught and deserved this championship.


----------



## HKF

I can't help but be happy for the Gator parents. Sidney Green and Tito Horford are complete class acts. I sure hope Donovan tells Kentucky to shove it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

What are the odds that the Florida juniors come back?


----------



## jazzy1

Tito Horford had some controversy with him.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Is Oden going to be the MOP?


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> I can't help but be happy for the Gator parents. Sidney Green and Tito Horford are complete class acts. I sure hope Donovan tells Kentucky to shove it.


Oh come on HKF, you wouldnt pass up the money either.


----------



## rainman

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Sad that Oden hardly even touched the ball inside the last 3 minutes or so. Congrats to Florida. They endured the Oden onslaught and deserved this championship.


Good gameplan, try to limit Conley and live with Oden doing damage on the inside, he played great, showing why he is the #1 pick.


----------



## TucsonClip

Horford = MOP


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ugh...the Florida superiority complex is going to stink up the SEC in two sports now...uke:


----------



## HKF

Greg it's time to turn pro. You've served your time but you belong in the pros.


----------



## TucsonClip

Hey Jarmar the line to shake hands is the other way...

lol

I would do the same thing though...


----------



## HKF

TucsonClip said:


> Hey Jarmar the line to shake hands is the other way...
> 
> lol
> 
> I would do the same thing though...


LOL. Same.


----------



## HKF

HB said:


> Oh come on HKF, you wouldnt pass up the money either.


I know you go to Kentucky, but Florida is going to pay him as well. No need to go to Kentucky.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> I know you go to Kentucky, but Florida is going to pay him as well. No need to go to Kentucky.


It really isnt the money, you go there for the challenge and you dont have to compete with football, ten years is long enough in one place.


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> I know you go to Kentucky, but Florida is going to pay him as well. No need to go to Kentucky.


I doubt it. Football is still the premier sport down there. Fan support for basketball in Florida pales in comparison to what they have in Kentucky. 3 or 4 mill is a lot of money for a college coach. I think he is a goner


----------



## HB

I still cant believe that is Noah's mom.


----------



## sov82

dance, come on!


----------



## TucsonClip

Haha, the Florida band just played My Name is Al... Gotta love that.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Corey Brewer = MOP


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Dang Donovan has a real clean hairline. Someone must do his lineup. :laugh:


----------



## sov82

ok that was as funny as him dancing


----------



## HKF

I can't wait to follow Noah's NBA career. The reason I think he stays in college because this is truly the highlight of dude's life (although he will be a rich NBA player).


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Brewer = MOP.

Another jolt to his draft stock.


----------



## HB

:lol:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

They should offer a public speaking/post game interview class for some of these athletes...:lol:


----------



## Lakers138

Glad the Gators won. Knew they could go all the way and win it.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I know you all think Noah sucks, but Florida doesn't win the title without him. I don't care what he does in the pro's, his leadership and emotion at the college level is unparalelled. And congrats to Corey on the MOP... his defense was incredible once again.


----------



## TucsonClip

I think we know what you are talking about Noah.

I will refrain from posting any more comments that will get me in trouble...


----------



## bball2223

Like A Breath said:


> Name me some unathletic 6'2" shooting guards that do nothing but shoot 3's on NBA rotations and I'll be more inclined to agree with you.



Travis Diener, Chris Quinn. They both have better handles and Dieners shot may be about equal with Humphries but Humphries is 6'2", Diener is maybe 6 foot even. If Humphries gets in the right situation he can become a pretty decent contributor.


----------



## HKF

Live by the 3, die by the 3. 4-23 from the 3.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Seth Davis got jokes. :lol:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Live by the 3, die by the 3. 4-23 from the 3.


Rick Pitino 3:16


----------



## Like A Breath

bball2223 said:


> Travis Diener, Chris Quinn. They both have better handles and Dieners shot may be about equal with Humphries but Humphries is 6'2", Diener is maybe 6 foot even. If Humphries gets in the right situation he can become a pretty decent contributor.


Being on an NBA rotation is different from being a scrub at the bench. They don't even play the same position, Humphrey is a SG both those guys proved themselves as PGs.


----------



## myst

I am celebrating 4 championships this year!!!!

GATORS
HEAT
GATORS
GATORS!!!


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> Noah is a piece of ****. This guy is still flexing like he's done something. He's been absolutely terrible and has had nothing to do with this game.


Joakim Noah in the NBA = Francisco Oberto with vampire teeth

I swear that was the worst postgame interview I've ever heard. Sounded like an uneducated, spoiled brat.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Id like to get me some Sam Ryan...(She's a chick...)


----------



## Geaux Tigers

"Clean up on aisle common sense"


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Was that Anthony Grant hugging Noah?


----------



## HKF

Off topic, but the Miller High Life commercials are brilliant. I know Jsimo mentioned it a few days ago. I actually saw that actor in the drugstore this afternoon. I was like damn, dude is already one of my favorite commercials of all time.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

My favorite part... One Shining Moment!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Hit it Luther...


----------



## rainman

Rawse said:


> Joakim Noah in the NBA = Francisco Oberto with vampire teeth
> 
> I swear that was the worst postgame interview I've ever heard. Sounded like an uneducated, spoiled brat.



That would be Francisco Elson or Fabricio Oberto, as far as him being an uneducated spoiled brat that sounds about right to me.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Here is to hoping Oden doesn't stay in school any longer. I'm sorry but the college level has nothing for him except guards that love to chuck threes and can't throw a damn post pass to save their life.


----------



## GNG

rainman said:


> That would be Francisco Elson or Fabricio Oberto, as far as him being an uneducated spoiled brat that sounds about right to me.


Or you could combine the two into one two-headed scrub center monster.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Sir Patchwork said:


> Here is to hoping Oden doesn't stay in school any longer. I'm sorry but the college level has nothing for him except guards that love to chuck threes and can't throw a damn post pass to save their life.


I concur. Oden sure left us with one hell of a last college game tonight though. _If_ it was his last one.


----------



## rainman

Rawse said:


> Or you could combine the two into one two-headed scrub center monster.



Clever.


----------



## rainman

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I concur. Oden sure left us with one hell of a last college game tonight though. _If_ it was his last one.


I actually thought we'd see more of that, the injury set him back and it seemed like whenever he played against any decent team he was in foul trouble. He was outgunned tonight but he should be a great pro. I dont like OSU but he's the real deal.


----------



## GNG

rainman said:


> Clever.


I'm aware.


----------



## futuristxen

Thank god, we can finally end this farce that is Greg Oden in College Basketball. This should have been his rookie year in the NBA. That guy is unreal. Watching him demolish every big man on florida was worth the price of admission. He's like....scary good. If he goes to a team with any outside shooting and post passers...eesh. Best young center I've seen in awhile. Good to see him go out playing like that.

I think Conley played himself into having to stay a second year. The way Oden was playing tonight, I'm kind of mystified why they didn't go to him like every play. Part of why I hate college basketball. Nobody has ever heard of inside out play. It's all outside in.


----------



## The Krakken

futuristxen said:


> Thank god, we can finally end this farce that is Greg Oden in College Basketball. This should have been his rookie year in the NBA. That guy is unreal. Watching him demolish every big man on florida was worth the price of admission. He's like....scary good. If he goes to a team with any outside shooting and post passers...eesh. Best young center I've seen in awhile. Good to see him go out playing like that.
> 
> I think Conley played himself into having to stay a second year. The way Oden was playing tonight, I'm kind of mystified why they didn't go to him like every play. Part of why I hate college basketball. Nobody has ever heard of inside out play. It's all outside in.


I totally agree, and it's why my interest in college basketball is at an all-time low.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I was thinking about this right after the game, but all of Oden's blocks were of the spectacular variety tonight. I was wondering why that would be, but it's because teams know him well enough now to not bring weak *** shots in the paint when he is there. So aside from all the shots he is altering and preventing altogether, he comes up with 4 ridiculous blocks tonight on shots that were probably put up with the intent of accomodating for him, but he still got to them. Man his defense is going to be valuable at the next level.


----------



## HKF

Sir Patchwork said:


> I was thinking about this right after the game, but all of Oden's blocks were of the spectacular variety tonight. I was wondering why that would be, but it's because teams know him well enough now to not bring weak *** shots in the paint when he is there. So aside from all the shots he is altering and preventing altogether, he comes up with 4 ridiculous blocks tonight on shots that were probably put up with the intent of accomodating for him, but he still got to them. Man his defense is going to be valuable at the next level.


Will be one of my favorite players the moment he steps in the league. I am happy with the way he acquitted himself. A lot of people were killing him, saying he wasn't good enough. I think the injury was in the back of his mind and he knew he could make it happen.

This guy is a franchise changer.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Everyone talks about Oden's defense, and rightfully so, but let's not forget about Brewer's, either. He's one of the best perimeter defenders I've seen come out of college in some time.


----------



## MarioChalmers

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Everyone talks about Oden's defense, and rightfully so, but let's not forget about Brewer's, either. He's one of the best perimeter defenders I've seen come out of college in some time.


Agreed, but let's talk about Oden, after all, big man defense counts more.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

gian said:


> Agreed, but let's talk about Oden, after all, big man defense counts more.


Just don't want Brewer being forgotten is all.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Rawse said:


> Joakim Noah in the NBA = Francisco Oberto with vampire teeth
> 
> I swear that was the worst postgame interview I've ever heard. Sounded like an uneducated, spoiled brat.


I was about to say that Fransisco being Oberto's name is a common misconception and that his real name is Fabricio -- then I saw your point.


----------



## Nimreitz

I'm trying not to come off as bitter about losing my pools tonight, but I have never seen a game where the actual score and the way the two teams played were so different. OSU, and in particular of course Greg Oden, absolutely dominated Florida. Lee Humphrey and Corey Brewer hit some incredible shots and they never started to miss, they deserve to have won the game and OSU deserved to lose shooting 4-23 from behind the arc.


----------



## Diable

I know Conley has a lot of ability,but he should be embarassed to call himself a point guard.You put Oden with a really good pass first point guard and he's just going to lob the ball up where noone else can get it and Oden is going to dunk.A player that tall who can really elevate and then catch the ball should be able to either score or get fouled over and over again against college players if you just put the ball up and let him make a play on it.


----------



## hobojoe

Brewer's a very good defender, but like I've said before he takes way too many risks that's going to result in him getting burned time and time again at the next level. To boot, he reaches more than anyone I've ever seen. You could call a handcheck on him almost every single time his man the ball, and a lot of times on someone else's man.


----------



## ChristopherJ

Does anyone have that Noah post game clip? I'm not seeing it on youtube..but surely that's youtube worthy.


----------



## DaBruins

Diable said:


> I know Conley has a lot of ability,but he should be embarassed to call himself a point guard.You put Oden with a really good pass first point guard and he's just going to lob the ball up where noone else can get it and Oden is going to dunk.A player that tall who can really elevate and then catch the ball should be able to either score or get fouled over and over again against college players if you just put the ball up and let him make a play on it.


People have such varying opinions on Conley. I think half say that he's such a great point guard and he controls the game and gets everyone going until its his turn to turn it on. And the other half say he's terrible for Oden because he never feeds the big man and he cant run a team like that. It's kinda strange.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

Gators, Baby. Gators.


----------



## croco

You can only hope that they are all declaring.


----------



## Kuskid

Soooo, anybody still got Durant goin first overall, assuming Oden declares (which I still think he might not do)?

edit: forgot the


----------



## thatsnotgross

So the people who are whining about Oden should've been in the NBA and thinks this rule is such a load of BS. Give me a break. Please stop and start thinking about the overall of HS players.

Yes, Oden should be in the NBA but how many other HS players would have jumped into the NBA right out of HS that doesn't deserve it nor capable of being in the NBA. Because there is possibly 1 or 2 franchise players every 5 years that comes out of HS, we should say, "I told you so, Oden doesn't belong in the NCAA". 

Hows Eddy Curry doing? Wasn't he the next big thing. How long did he take to be somewhat good (no he wasn't spectacular this year). 

Yes we saw Durant going nuts in the NCAA and some ppl might view him as a good rookie this season. I will doubt it. I think durant would have played 10-15 minutes and go through all that rookie grind and development slowing down a bit.

Now that he finished one year of college ball, who thinks that when he comes out of college, teams will play him 25+ minutes and give him a starting spot. Sponsors are lining up with a load of cash compared him to coming out of HS. 

Those are ONLY TWO HS players that might have come out. Yet no one has talked about... Thaddeus Young. Wasn't he supposedly a good top 10 pick last year if he came out. How well did he do in GT? Not very dominating. Instead of a team, maybe your team, picking some HS player (not named Durant, Oden) that won't develop until he is in his last year of his rookie contract or 2 years after him receiving insane amount of money. 

Does anyone really think Branden Wright, Lawson or any hot HS prospects would have gotten the fast development in the NBA instead of NCAA? I doubt it. There is only a few cases that HS players recieve a full 25+ minutes and dominate in the first year in the NBA. 

Look at Carmelo Anthony, the guy was NOT a top 10 pick coming out of HS. After he bulked up, got a lot of national media attention, won a NCAA championship, his value, sponsors skyrocket him. Did you really think he would play 20+ minutes if he gotten right out of HS? Did you think he would get mega sponsors coming out of HS?

Rare cases that some HS players do VERY well within the first 2 years.


----------



## The Truth

Kevin Durant made himself a TON of money by going to college. 

Coming into this season he was largely unknown by all but die-hard college fans. His one season at Texas made him a star and a household name, and now, if he goes pro, he will sign to extremely lucrative endorsement deals. 

These are deals he probably wouldn't have been offered had he gone straight to the NBA and played 15-20 minutes a game for a bad team. 

Granted, he would have made the endorsement money down the road, but going to college will make Durant a much richer man this summer than he would have been had he gone straight to the NBA.

Oden, on the other hand, probably would have received the lucrative endorsement deals immediately, had he been able to go to the NBA straight from high school.


----------



## kamego

I think Oden also made himself a lot of money because he drove up his value with Nike by attending Ohio State. When they now strike a deal, he can tell Nike that he has already been advertising for a year and wants payment for it. Nike won't say no because they don't want to risk losing the next big thing to Addidas.


----------



## TucsonClip

Mike Conley should be ashmed of himself? He and Oden were the only two players on OSU to step up and they are both freshman. Butler, Lewis, Cook, Hunter, ect... all decided to watch Oden and attempt 3s instead of attacking the basket. Its one thing to shoot threes when you are making them... Its another to shoot 4-23.


----------



## Enigma

From reading this thread, you may have never known a team just won back to back championships and made some serious marks in the record book.

Noah's a scrub, Horford was dominated, Humphrey will never make it in the league, Brewer is nothing more than a role player, etc...blah, blah, blah. All may be true, but it didn't matter the past couple championship games for the Gators. After all this is a game thread on the college board, not a prospects thread on the draft board, right?

Fact is Florida took Oden's best haymaker, stood strong, and won the game soundly. Credit goes to Florida for being the *team* out there the past two seasons.











*Two* Shining Moments


----------



## smrtguy

sov82 said:


> hack-a-noah should be the gameplan




Yeah, hack the guy who went 6-6 from the foul line.


----------



## smrtguy

Love all the Gator haters. Question--Anybody out there have back to back to back basketball--football--basketball championships? Didn't think so. Pwned.


----------



## kamego

smrtguy said:


> Love all the Gator haters. Question--Anybody out there have back to back to back basketball--football--basketball championships? Didn't think so. Pwned.


That depends on what you consider that national championship before 1945 or so in each sport as it isn't as clear cut as it is now.


----------



## BallStateCards

smrtguy said:


> Pwned.


1) People still use that word?

2) Using it at the end of your own post is incredibly lame.


----------



## HB

Congrats to the gators, regardless of how much I dislike Noah's hype, the team still had a great feat. Wont be surprised if they try for a third one and win it


----------



## Yoyo

smrtguy said:


> Love all the Gator haters. Question--Anybody out there have back to back to back basketball--football--basketball championships? Didn't think so. Pwned.


UCLA won seven consecutive basketball championships from 1967 to 1973. That's more impressive.


----------



## bruindre

Yoyo said:


> UCLA won seven consecutive basketball championships from 1967 to 1973. That's more impressive.


cosign


----------



## Enigma

Yoyo said:


> UCLA won seven consecutive basketball championships from 1967 to 1973. That's more impressive.


The fact that you had to go back 40 years to find something to compare to UF makes Florida's recent success that much more impressive.

Also, wasn't there some stat about no other school had ever had a championship in mens basketball and a championship in football within the same decade? Florida has now won both in the same year. Then you throw the basketball repeat on top of that.

There's no denying that Florida is on a historical run.


----------



## smrtguy

Yoyo said:


> UCLA won seven consecutive basketball championships from 1967 to 1973. That's more impressive.




I don't think that is more impressive than 2 consecutive Basketball and 1 Football championships in 2 years. Also, there is so much more parity in College Sports now, as compared to 40 years ago. 40 years ago, kids went to college because of the tradition. Now, they go for the night life, the ladies, the extracurricular activities, etc. Not so much tradition anymore as much as it used to be. And how many championships has UCLA won in the last 10 years? It is all what have you done for me lately, not what did you do back when there were only 3 top notch Universities to play for.


----------



## smrtguy

BallStateCards said:


> 1) People still use that word?
> 
> 2) Using it at the end of your own post is incredibly lame.



1) People still use it on every forum I visit, including car forums and sports forums.

2) Try to come with something stronger than that weak stuff.


----------



## kamego

Here is how I look at it. If you are counting this as a university issue in which we talk football and basketball, this maybe atleast the greatest 2 year period a school has seen.

If we are only talking basketball, UCLA's run of 7 outweighs the 2 Florida has. While I know Florida has done it under much differant rules, we have to remember when those kids were freshmen they didn't make the sweet sixteen. Thats not normally a knock but look at what UCLA did. UCLA had multiple after multiple recruiting classes come in and no one, (UNC, Kentucky, Ohio State) could match them. How many recruiting classes in a row do you need to land perfectly for a 7 peat?


----------



## Enigma

kamego said:


> Here is how I look at it. If you are counting this as a university issue in which we talk football and basketball, this maybe atleast the greatest 2 year period a school has seen.
> 
> *If we are only talking basketball, UCLA's run of 7 outweighs the 2 Florida has.* While I know Florida has done it under much differant rules, we have to remember when those kids were freshmen they didn't make the sweet sixteen. Thats not normally a knock but look at what UCLA did. UCLA had multiple after multiple recruiting classes come in and no one, (UNC, Kentucky, Ohio State) could match them. How many recruiting classes in a row do you need to land perfectly for a 7 peat?


Of course, that goes without saying. I don't think anyone was implying Florida's back to back in basketball was more impressive than what UCLA has accomplished.


----------



## kamego

Enigma said:


> Of course, that goes without saying. I don't think anyone was implying Florida's back to back in basketball was more impressive than what UCLA has accomplished.


I am just stating the obivious then  Never know. Either way its a great run by Florida. The question now will be can they talk enough talent into returning to have any shot at a 3 peat


----------



## Sir Patchwork

kamego said:


> If we are only talking basketball, UCLA's run of 7 outweighs the 2 Florida has. While I know Florida has done it under much differant rules, we have to remember when those kids were freshmen they didn't make the sweet sixteen. Thats not normally a knock but look at what UCLA did. UCLA had multiple after multiple recruiting classes come in and no one, (UNC, Kentucky, Ohio State) could match them. How many recruiting classes in a row do you need to land perfectly for a 7 peat?


That's my problem with the whole thing. What kind of run could Carolina have going right now if Raymond Felton, Marvin Williams and Rashad McCants stayed on board to join Tyler Hansbrough, Brandan Wright, Lawson, Terry and company? Probably an more impressive one but those guys won one national title and moved on with their career. No point staying on the JV team any longer, it's time to move up.


----------



## kamego

Sir Patchwork said:


> That's my problem with the whole thing. What kind of run could Carolina have going right now if Raymond Felton, Marvin Williams and Rashad McCants stayed on board to join Tyler Hansbrough, Brandan Wright, Lawson, Terry and company? Probably an more impressive one but those guys won one national title and moved on with their career. No point staying on the JV team any longer, it's time to move up.


If you have to goto college for 4 years does Florida beat OSU if they have Lebron at SF? Thats too hard to predict but even with the guys leaving, I don't see any team that has had 7 or 8 years in a row of having a top 2 recruiting class.


----------

